# Are there more women



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

One thing i am noticing is that there seems to be more women on UK-M nowadays, ive been away for a while you see

are there more women?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Count them .


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

chilisi said:


> There were a lot more and some at a high level, but there's too many ****hole comments towards females now and more importantly female bodybuilders/weight lifters, which has probably put them off.


very true,we have lost some very talented and fit people over the last year or so.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

ewen said:


> Count them .


the magic word?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Was_Eric said:


> the magic word?


Three?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

andysutils said:


> Three?


thats the magic number


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Was_Eric said:


> thats the magic number


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I was going to say that :ban: :sneaky2:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Was_Eric said:


> thats the magic number


Ya it is, it's a magic number


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> the magic word?


Youlazyfcuker ?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

ewen said:


> Youlazyfcuker ?


is that the magic word you use in your house?

Mum can i have a brew youlazy****er?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> is that the magic word you use in your house?
> 
> Mum can i have a brew youlazy****er?


My mum died 7 years ago she woukd need good hearing .


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

ewen said:


> My mum died 7 years ago she woukd need good hearing .


sorry to hear that big fella


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Blinkey said:


> very true,we have lost some very talented and fit people over the last year or so.


But you've gained me so that makes up for it


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Only three regular poster ladies on here. The powder room must be dead as a dodo.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Only three regular poster ladies on here. The powder room must be dead as a dodo.


dodos are very dead


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> dodos are very dead


Yeah exactly. The Dodo (Raphus cucullatus) is an extinct flightless bird that was endemic to the island of Mauritius, east of Madagascar in the Indian Ocean. Its closest genetic relative was the also extinct Rodrigues Solitaire, the two forming the subfamily Raphinae of the family of pigeons and doves. The closest living relative of the Dodo is the Nicobar Pigeon. A white Dodo was once incorrectly thought to have existed on the nearby island of Réunion.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Yeah exactly. The Dodo (Raphus cucullatus) is an extinct flightless bird that was endemic to the island of Mauritius, east of Madagascar in the Indian Ocean. Its closest genetic relative was the also extinct Rodrigues Solitaire, the two forming the subfamily Raphinae of the family of pigeons and doves. The closest living relative of the Dodo is the Nicobar Pigeon. A white Dodo was once incorrectly thought to have existed on the nearby island of Réunion.


the power of Wikipedia is strong in this one


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Only three regular poster ladies on here. The powder room must be dead as a dodo.


Actually there are lots more ladies that post. Which you would know if you ventured outside of gen con occasionally


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Whatever happened to dip daps?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Whatever happened to dip daps?


male interest shifted to beefdinner, its no longer her patch :whistling:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

"Many a true word spoken in jest"

This of course is a random comment & not in anyway connected to, or aimed at anybody.

*cough*


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

It takes a very particular woman to endure posting on here for more than a few minutes lol.



OR


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Actually there are lots more ladies that post. Which you would know if you ventured outside of gen con occasionally


were are they all hiding? :confused1:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Actually there are lots more ladies that post. Which you would know if you ventured outside of gen con occasionally


JoJo don't kid yourself. I'm here there and everywhere.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The L Man said:


> JoJo don't kid yourself. I'm here there and everywhere.


Are you a woman then...that's what the L stands for!! LADY!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> were are they all hiding? :confused1:


They're not hiding. There's lots that update their journals regularly and post in other areas of the forum. Gen con isn't everybody's cup of tea


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

digitalis said:


> It takes a very particular woman to endure posting on here for more than a few minutes lol.
> 
> View attachment 125497
> View attachment 125498
> ...


Soooooo I'm a feminist rhino troll then. Cheers :lol:


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Are you a woman then...that's what the L stands for!! LADY!!


I think latblaster has cracked it. @The L Man is really a lady boy from the Philippines.

Word on the block is his real name is Beth :whistling:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Soooooo I'm a feminist rhino troll then. Cheers :lol:


Edited, your highness.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

digitalis said:


> Edited, your highness.


Ok that's better, I'll let you off this time


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> They're not hiding. There's lots that update their journals regularly and post in other areas of the forum. Gen con isn't everybody's cup of tea


i seen A few but not loads not been on here long tho so still not been in all forums. I use a big gym and they is only 1 female lifter and she puts alot of the men to shame strong as hell i think she is a personal trainer too its summit am interested in get it right and women can look amazing from bodybuilding but i suppose its a fine line when to stop?? i suppose its same for men too when is big too big? i cinfuse my sen i waffle on that much!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

theres hardly any woman on here compared to what there used to be and its easy to see why - constant idiots making fcuking stupid untowards remarks makes them leave. Its nice to see Zara posting more (i cant imagine any comment ever maaking her leave, just probably kick your 4ss). Jem, dunno where she went? Hamster? she come back recently i think but have not seen her posting again. Perhaps they all dont know that SCOOBS no longer posts - the residential stalker of every female member on here. worst thing was i dont think he even trained.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ok that's better, I'll let you off this time


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> theres hardly any woman on here compared to what there used to be and its easy to see why - constant idiots making fcuking stupid untowards remarks makes them leave. Its nice to see Zara posting more (i cant imagine any comment ever maaking her leave, just probably kick your 4ss). Jem, dunno where she went? Hamster? she come back recently i think but have not seen her posting again. Perhaps they all dont know that SCOOBS no longer posts - the residential stalker of every female member on here. worst thing was i dont think he even trained.


Lol if you click on a womans profile on here there is a 99% chance that Lil Scoob has left a visitor message.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Some of the remarks posted about women were really stupid, glad they've stopped.

At least we've got HRH @[email protected] & the duchess @Skye666!!! :thumb:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Lol if you click on a womans profile on here there is a 99% chance that Lil Scoob has left a visitor message.


scoob sounds like a right n0b


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> i seen A few but not loads not been on here long tho so still not been in all forums. I use a big gym and they is only 1 female lifter and she puts alot of the men to shame strong as hell i think she is a personal trainer too its summit am interested in get it right and women can look amazing from bodybuilding but i suppose its a fine line when to stop?? i suppose its same for men too when is big too big? i cinfuse my sen i waffle on that much!


I've only been training for 4 months so I still have a looooong way to go lol.

Oh and the answer to "when is big too big?" is never!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> theres hardly any woman on here compared to what there used to be and its easy to see why - constant idiots making fcuking stupid untowards remarks makes them leave. Its nice to see Zara posting more (i cant imagine any comment ever maaking her leave, just probably kick your 4ss). Jem, dunno where she went? Hamster? she come back recently i think but have not seen her posting again. Perhaps they all dont know that SCOOBS no longer posts - the residential stalker of every female member on here. worst thing was i dont think he even trained.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Lol if you click on a womans profile on here there is a 99% chance that Lil Scoob has left a visitor message.


LOL yep!!! Guy was a little wierdo, remember him having a go at me and was really threatening for something i posted, wasnt even bad was just a joke lol. He only come on here to post in the womans journals from what i could see, then started some sort of silly training dvd (those ones you get off the tv channels - Gain 2 stone of muscle in a day) then dissappeared.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

digitalis said:


> View attachment 125505


I'm glad you know your place


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Lol if you click on a womans profile on here there is a 99% chance that Lil Scoob has left a visitor message.


Not mine :no:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Just spoke to my mate scoobs, he says you can all do one!

To be fair scoobs was upfront with his slick lines..its the scheming brown nosing thirsty guys on here who'd do anything for a little female attention that amuse me


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

digitalis said:


> View attachment 125506


are pearls no longer in fashion?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

There are a lot of girls on here but most just post in journals etc. A lot of the time we read whats being posted but don't bother to comment... and much of our diet/training stuff gets put into powder room instead as it's safe there from the ****wits


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Some of the remarks posted about women were really stupid, glad they've stopped.
> 
> At least we've got HRH @[email protected] *& the duchess @Skye666[/B]!!! :thumb:
> 
> *


*

you must have won a date with her to use that cheesy description*


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> you must have won a date with her to use that cheesy description


is there a competition?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> you must have won a date with her to use that cheesy description


Glad to see no quibbling about my HRH :thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Was_Eric said:


> is there a competition?


JoJo, had a thread up to win a date with Skype666....what does HRH Stand for?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> JoJo, had a thread up to win a date with Skype666....what does HRH Stand for?


It wasn't exactly to win a date, it was a bit of a joke.

Her Royal Highness of course you peasant!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

All kneel for JoJo! :bounce:

Edit: Just realised that could mean something else too!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

latblaster said:


> All kneel for JoJo! :bounce:
> 
> Edit: Just realised that could mean something else too!!


 :lol:

I knight thee Sir Blaster of the Lats


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> scoob sounds like a right n0b


Scoobs is awesome his posts towards women were so cringeworthy they were hilarious.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Was_Eric said:


> One thing i am noticing is that there seems to be more women on UK-M nowadays, ive been away for a while you see
> 
> are there more women?


Are you Scoobs?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Some of the remarks posted about women were really stupid, glad they've stopped.
> 
> At least we've got HRH @[email protected] & the duchess @Skye666!!! :thumb:


I like my new name ...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

jojo's ar5e and beefdinners boobs will do for now


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

lovleelady!


----------



## Bear89 (Mar 28, 2012)

@RXQueenie


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dublin said:


> Jojo
> 
> Beefdinner
> 
> ...


Queenie

Munchiebites

Lovleelady

Skye

Mrssalvatore

Katy

Leigh L

Lou Lou

Beklet

Gymbunny

Bluejoanna

Yummymummy

Probably lots more that I can't think of at the mo.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

..well I haven't been on this site long but I'm not stupid working out who the idiots are is easy...working out who comes to pm to play games is easier! It's annoying and a shame that women have left or that some feel they don't want to post except in powder room coz I can't get in yet and I'd really value Some of that info, especially diets and training stuff.  . ....Some guys on here dont like women being on it ..it's obvious when you comment and they blank it... Or try to smart comment back.. I don't get it Im nice to everyone pretty much coz I don't know you who am I to judge. Except @barsnack what a knob lol didn't mean it didn't mean it...


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Queenie
> 
> Munchiebites
> 
> ...


All you've done here is create a list for the OP who is clearly a predator.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye loves barsnack.. :cursing:

So he'll be a Duke then when you two get wed!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

rectus said:


> All you've done here is create a list for the OP who is clearer a predator.


Whoops


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Everyone seems to forget misshayley, been on the subs bench for quite sometime now, ever since the welsh stripper's milkshake brought all the boys to the yard


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Everyone seems to forget misshayley, been on the subs bench for quite sometime now, ever since the welsh stripper's milkshake brought all the boys to the yard


Ackee and Hayley sitting in a tree

k-i-s-s-i-n-g


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ackee and Hayley sitting in a tree
> 
> k-i-s-s-i-n-g


Id be punching above my weight, she only goes for Steve Irwin types lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Skye loves barsnack.. :cursing:
> 
> So he'll be a Duke then when you two get wed!!


No not love we have a marmite relationship ..


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Stick to journals...as soon as I get anywhere near gen con my 'misogynist fvcktard' radar starts giving me a headache....

Who is scoob?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> No not love we have a marmite relationship ..


Ooh sounds sticky


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ooh sounds sticky


Lol...not as much as ur toe jam...seriously where did u get that from it made me urghhh u have done tat haven't u...c'mon tell???


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...not as much as ur toe jam...seriously where did u get that from it made me urghhh u have done tat haven't u...c'mon tell???


Nothing wrong with a bit of toe jam :lol:

No I haven't really. I don't do feet. :nono:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm here, I'm a female!


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

My Mrs said it looked an interesting site and said she might join.

I said get back in that kitchen and get my tea on, this site is not for you lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of toe jam :lol:
> 
> No I haven't really. I don't do feet. :nono:


Tut. Boring I wanted I sticky filthy tale!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

jonesboy said:


> My Mrs said it looked an interesting site and said she might join.
> 
> I said get back in that kitchen and get my tea on, this site is not for you lol.


Lol....noooooo!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> I'm here, I'm a shemale!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

rectus said:


>


Hey!


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> I'm here, I'm a female!


Just proper laughed at ur feed my pony (dirty mind in overtime)


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> But you've gained me so that makes up for it


You and your avi


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Id be punching above my weight, she only goes for Steve Irwin types lol


she likes dead guys?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> I'm here, I'm a female!


TV has changed you


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

barsnack said:


> TV has changed you


Haven't been on the show yet though I have been on tv before on the welsh consumer programme called x ray! Also been on the welsh news when I was stalked by a police officer and was pictured leaving Cardiff crown court the day he was sent down!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Stick to journals...as soon as I get anywhere near gen con my 'misogynist fvcktard' radar starts giving me a headache....
> 
> Who is scoob?


Unfortunately we collect fcuktards at an alarming rate!

Who's Scoobs oh my you really do stay in the journals  but don't worry he's our resident youngster virgin and the L Man's wing man  you have nothing to fear, breakfast you'd make of them.... Both for sure


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Haven't been on the show yet though I have been on tv before on the welsh consumer programme called x ray! Also been on the *welsh news when I was stalked by a police officer and was pictured leaving Cardiff crown court the day he was sent down!*


Sounds good...got vid??


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm a newbie so flying under the radar at minute. Think this is a great place to learn about diet and training and love the banter you guys have going.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

k8tjane said:


> I'm a newbie so flying under the radar at minute. Think this is a great place to learn about diet and training and love the banter you guys have going.


I suppose it depends what ur looking for re diet and training...if ur just starting out its not too bad ...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

k8tjane said:


> *I'm a newbie so flying under the radar at minute.* Think this is a great place to learn about diet and training and love the banter you guys have going.


not sure...but....but...I think you can be arrested for that......


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I suppose it depends what ur looking for re diet and training...if ur just starting out its not too bad ...


Total newbie to weight lifting so it is really helpful. I've also made some changes to my diet since joining here and I'm starting to feel great.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

It's a shame really, all because a few lads can't keep it in their pants.

When I first signed up, sure there's was ribbing but it was all tongue in cheek, you could have a good laugh and know most of what was said was in jest.

Some real racy threads as well, cracking pics but it never went too far, you could have a good laugh and make good friends.

Be great to see it make a comeback, but I can't see it happening.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> It's a shame really, all because a few lads can't keep it in their pants.
> 
> When I first signed up, sure there's was ribbing but it was all tongue in cheek, you could have a good laugh and know most of what was said was in jest.
> 
> ...


I'd happily post pics of my boobs I don't care about them but you're damned if you do. People kick up a stink! But actually I don't even care!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> It's a shame really, all because a few lads can't keep it in their pants.
> 
> When I first signed up, sure there's was ribbing but it was all tongue in cheek, you could have a good laugh and know most of what was said was in jest.
> 
> ...


Please provide example of 'racy' thread?? Maybe that's why they all left lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> I'd happily post pics of my boobs I don't care about them but you're damned if you do. People kick up a stink! But actually I don't even care!


Now that I don't get????? For what reason unless just male attention...I don't understand why u want to.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Please provide example of 'racy' thread?? Maybe that's why they all left lol


The comments were really a bit foul & seemed be alot of them.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Please provide example of 'racy' thread?? Maybe that's why they all left lol


Any thread featuring Ser and Weeman


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Don't think you'd have access, but the weeman chronicles was a big eye opener, they certainly got up to some mischief.

But my point is it never went too far, everyone just had a good laugh.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Now that I don't get????? For what reason unless just male attention...I don't understand why u want to.


Not that I want to, just that I have no emotional attachment to my boobs. If they were real then I wouldn't but as they are just blobs of silicone covered with my skin and nipples, I don't really care who see's them.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Not that I want to, just that I have no emotional attachment to my boobs. If they were real then I wouldn't but as they are just blobs of silicone covered with my skin and nipples, I don't really care who see's them.


It's not that...it's just if one woman starts getting her tits out if some of these guys have enough trouble taking women seriously already it just encourages them more, I'm all for banter but there's a line ... And tbh..no offense but I don't wanna see ya boobs unless ur on porn film, not on here


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Not that I want to, just that I have no emotional attachment to my boobs. If they were real then I wouldn't but as they are just blobs of silicone covered with my skin and nipples, I don't really care who see's them.


It's not that...it's just if one woman starts getting her tits out if some of these guys have enough trouble taking women seriously already it just encourages them more, I'm all for banter but there's a line ... And tbh..no offense but I don't wanna see ya boobs unless ur on porn film, not on here


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

that's it...Beefdinner must make a Porn film so its acceptable for her to get her baps out


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yes Dazzza is correct....used to be fun and all a bit of a laugh, a lot of mutual respect etc etc but now it is different. Different demographic then I suppose...read back through one of the threads a while back and was astonished at how I posted then...it was all a bit of fun, I met a lot of people from bere at shows etc and they were nothing but lovely...post that stuff now and I'd be labelled a cock hungry attention whore slut and treated like crap amongst the men and women on here....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Yes Dazzza is correct....used to be fun and all a bit of a laugh, a lot of mutual respect etc etc but now it is different. Different demographic then I suppose...read back through one of the threads a while back and was astonished at how I posted then...it was all a bit of fun, I met a lot of people from bere at shows etc and they were nothing but lovely...post that stuff now and I'd be labelled a cock hungry attention whore slut and treated like crap amongst the men and women on here....


How do ur posts differ now? If u think u would be labelled those things ( giggle @ cock hungry ) does it mean u would be posting sexual innuendo and ppl would label because of that?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Yes Dazzza is correct....used to be fun and all a bit of a laugh, a lot of mutual respect etc etc but now it is different. Different demographic then I suppose...read back through one of the threads a while back and was astonished at how I posted then...it was all a bit of fun, I met a lot of people from bere at shows etc and they were nothing but lovely...post that stuff now and I'd be labelled a cock hungry attention whore slut and treated like crap amongst the men and women on here....


How do ur posts differ now? If u think u would be labelled those things ( giggle @ cock hungry ) does it mean u would be posting sexual innuendo and ppl would label because of that?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> It's not that...it's just if one woman starts getting her tits out if some of these guys have enough trouble taking women seriously already it just encourages them more, I'm all for banter but there's a line ... And tbh..no offense but I don't wanna see ya boobs unless ur on porn film, not on here


That makes me want to show my boobs even more


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

There was plenty of innuendo and banter, some of it quite close to the mark but it was rarely malicious or loaded.....wasn't perfect, don't get me wrong...some of the men managed to playthe women off against each other which was interesting......we're older and wiser now, those of us left....


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> That makes me want to show my boobs even more


You are such a rebel


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> That makes me want to show my boobs even more


Which bit? That I don't wanna see them? Or that women on here have a hard enough time getting guys to take them serious?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Which bit? That I don't wanna see them? Or that women on here have a hard enough time getting guys to take them serious?


The part where you said you didn't want to see them. Just because I would do it the men on here won't assume that all women will do it. When I want to be taken seriously the content of my posts will reflect that.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> That makes me want to show my boobs even more


Subbed, just in case :rolleye:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> That makes me want to show my boobs even more


Edited: Someone have a word lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Do you know what girlies, at the end of the day I don't give a rat's ar5e if people take me seriously or not. I use the forum to read up on what I want to learn about and have a laugh.

I think the majority of people are helpful and have answered my daft questions. Yes there are some idiots but that's life


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I do give a rats ass....thing is there is always a minority of women that join this board for attention and to get laid.....fine, if that's your thing but then we all get tarred with the same brush...so if we're seen to be flirty, even to old friends, people get the wrong idea.....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> The part where you said you didn't want to see them. Just because I would do it the men on here won't assume that all women will do it. When I want to be taken seriously the content of my posts will reflect that.


Forgive me.....iv never seen that reflection...to date. It still begs the question why would u need to on a BB forum...like why would we wanna see a guys [email protected]&$ on here ?? tits seem to be the only asset u have to work with but it's ur choice. Personally give me a well toned or muscular female body any day because it shows hard work and dedication it's easy getting tits out ..zzzzz


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I miss Zar, Jem and claireyH (don't tell robsta, he'll come after me!  ), always plenty of good spirited crack when they was regualry posting!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Beklet said:


> I do give a rats ass....thing is there is always a minority of women that join this board for attention and to get laid.....fine, if that's your thing but then we all get tarred with the same brush...so if we're seen to be flirty, even to old friends, people get the wrong idea.....


That's the thing though, why care if people get the wrong idea? People that know me on here (as much as you can know anybody on the internet), know that I have a boyfriend but that I also enjoy a bit of banter.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not one to be getting my baps out, I'll leave that to Beefy but I don't see why we shouldn't be able to have a bit of flirty banter without being labelled.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Forgive me.....iv never seen that reflection...to date. It still begs the question why would u need to on a BB forum...like why would we wanna see a guys [email protected]&$ on here ?? tits seem to be the only asset u have to work with but it's ur choice. Personally give me a well toned or muscular female body any day because it shows hard work and dedication it's easy getting tits out ..zzzzz


I don't need to get them out at all I'm just saying if I want to then I will.

Boobs aren't the only asset I have to work with, as I've already mentioned they are full of silicone so any fat loss won't affect the size of my boobs as I had no fat on them to start with. Bit of bitchy comment too. The reason I am on a bb forum is to help me achieve a more muscular frame. We'll see how much hard work and dedication I've put in at the end of this 10 week transformation won't we and I'll do my final pictures topless just to annoy you.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Conscript said:


> I miss Zar, Jem and claireyH (don't tell robsta, he'll come after me!  ), always plenty of good spirited crack when they was regualry posting!


its 'craic' not 'crack' makes it sound like you were on Class A's


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That's the thing though, why care if people get the wrong idea? People that know me on here (as much as you can know anybody on the internet), know that I have a boyfriend but that I also enjoy a bit of banter.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not one to be getting my baps out, I'll leave that to Beefy but I don't see why we shouldn't be able to have a bit of flirty banter without being labelled.


I'm the same, enjoy some banter but I draw the line at pics of my baps.

To be fair I don't even go topless on holiday! Was brought up a prude!

But it's not done me too badly


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> I don't need to get them out at all I'm just saying if I want to then I will.
> 
> Boobs aren't the only asset I have to work with, as I've already mentioned they are full of silicone so any fat loss won't affect the size of my boobs as I had no fat on them to start with. Bit of bitchy comment too. The reason I am on a bb forum is to help me achieve a more muscular frame. We'll see how much hard work and dedication I've put in at the end of this 10 week transformation won't we and I'll do my final pictures topless just to annoy you.


If there was no fat in your boobs in the first place what was in them? Some of the stuff you come out with truly baffles me.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

barsnack said:


> its 'craic' not 'crack' makes it sound like you were on Class A's


I though it was craic in Irish and crack in English! but I was on class A's so there's scope for confusion! I do apologise :bigsackpotato:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That's the thing though, why care if people get the wrong idea? People that know me on here (as much as you can know anybody on the internet), know that I have a boyfriend but that I also enjoy a bit of banter.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not one to be getting my baps out, I'll leave that to Beefy but I don't see why we shouldn't be able to have a bit of flirty banter without being labelled.


Which is what I'm saying...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> I'm the same, enjoy some banter but I draw the line at pics of my baps.
> 
> To be fair I don't even go topless on holiday! Was brought up a prude!
> 
> But it's not done me too badly


Haha I used to go topless on holiday but then I had kids and everything went in a slightly southerly direction. I think I'd frighten the locals if I did it now :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Haha I used to go topless on holiday but then I had kids and everything went in a slightly southerly direction. I think I'd frighten the locals if I did it now :lol:


Yeah mine sort of droop into my armpits...

Plus I'm scared of burning my nipples!!!


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> I'd happily post pics of my boobs I don't care about them but you're damned if you do. People kick up a stink! But actually I don't even care!


prove it ?



Skye666 said:


> Now that I don't get????? For what reason unless just male attention...I don't understand why u want to.


shhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

kingdale said:


> If there was no fat in your boobs in the first place what was in them? Some of the stuff you come out with truly baffles me.


Well I had women's nipples on a 10 year old boys chest flat as a pancake. Why I'm justifying myself to a 21 year old boy who is forever picking apart my posts. F.uck off


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> I don't need to get them out at all I'm just saying if I want to then I will.
> 
> Boobs aren't the only asset I have to work with, as I've already mentioned they are full of silicone so any fat loss won't affect the size of my boobs as I had no fat on them to start with. Bit of bitchy comment too. The reason I am on a bb forum is to help me achieve a more muscular frame. We'll see how much hard work and dedication I've put in at the end of this 10 week transformation won't we and I'll do my final pictures topless just to annoy you.


I'm not being bitchy...I'm just being honest...and great yes I love transformations seriously I respect anyone changing their bodies from over weight to slim to muscular to just plain getting healthy...and I'm up for banter..u miss understood me. Ur pics won't me angry in the least I'm not that sort of person I was simply trying to work out why...that was all.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Haha I used to go topless on holiday but then I had kids and everything went in a slightly southerly direction. I think I'd frighten the locals if I did it now :lol:


Exactly. Anyone that knows me in "real life" knows on a warm summers day you will find me down rest bay beach tits out eating a cornetto.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Well I had women's nipples on a 10 year old boys chest flat as a pancake. *Why I'm justifying myself to a 21 year old boy* who is forever picking apart my posts. F.uck off


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Exactly. Anyone that knows me in "real life" knows on a warm summers day you will find me down rest bay beach tits out eating a cornetto.


I wonder how many members are googling to see a) how far they are from that beach and B) when the next sunny day is forecast :lol:

I just did


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Exactly. Anyone that knows me in "real life" knows on a warm summers day you will find me down rest bay beach tits out eating a cornetto.


Sig material.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> Well I had women's nipples on a 10 year old boys chest flat as a pancake. Why I'm justifying myself to a 21 year old boy who is forever picking apart my posts. F.uck off


Bit more attention for you, you love it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Dirty banter, dirty pics are for the adults lounge, That's what it's there for. Dig out if that's what your after.
> 
> The main thing I think that's the problem, is the way some men talk about females trainers. Some of the things that are said about appearances on a bodybuilding forum is unbelievable. Spoken as if its only men who can view the forum, to make a few laughs and get a few likes.


Yes I remember on Dublin's thread a while ago some of the comments were quite shocking. I do think that the mods do a good job of keeping on top of that sort of thing though.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Bit more attention for you, you love it.


Go and get a pair of your mams dirty knickers and have a nice spiderman [email protected]


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> Go and get a pair of your mams dirty knickers and have a nice spiderman [email protected]


My mums a clean freak, would never leave dirty knickers around.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I wonder how many members are googling to see a) how far they are from that beach and B) when the next sunny day is forecast :lol:
> 
> I just did


I already know welsh weather only gets to high teens and they call it a heatwave, it would need to be hotter than that to even get me thinking of venturing out in them sticks


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> *Well I had women's nipples on a 10 year old boys chest *flat as a pancake. Why I'm justifying myself to a 21 year old boy who is forever picking apart my posts. F.uck off


I hope the Saville inquiry Cops don't read this


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I bet nobody can beat less than half a mile and I didn't even use google!


All you need now is the weather forecast and you're set :thumb:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I already know welsh weather only gets to high teens and they call it a heatwave, it would need to be hotter than that to even get me thinking of venturing out in them sticks


Touche!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

chilisi said:


> That's one of the biggest "welsh" misconceptions, except for Sheep shagging.
> 
> I thought the same being London, I couldn't have been more wrong about the weather!
> 
> In the Valleys and breacon is another story though.


You're less than half a mile away from rest bay? How old are you? Trying to figure out if I may know you in the real world!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> In the Valleys and breacon is another story though.


Breed em tough up ere' boy!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dublin said:


> That thread did well actually, a lot less harsh comments than in a lot of others.
> 
> I had the privilege of one of the posters trying to analyse my mindset for asking such a question. Must have been a wannabe psychology student :lol:


Jeez ..did it get this bad.??? Lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> You're less than half a mile away from rest bay? How old are you?* Trying to figure out if I may know you in the real world!*


David attenborough would call it "stalking the prey"


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

chilisi said:


> 32 I've only lived here since 2009, so you probably don't know me. Especially as I don't recognise you


If I see superman walking around I'll say alright to you!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> If I *see superman walking around *I'll say alright to you!


don't you know, Christopher Reeve ended up in a wheelchair


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Where do you train then?


I train at Xtreme physique in Pyle but thinking of joining Kate austins gym in Bridgend when it's opened think it's gonna be called K2


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

chilisi said:


> He's dead


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......fcuk sake, you know how to fcuk up a guys evening


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> a bottle of Lambrini should ease the pain.


Otherwise known as Pear Cider aka Perry! Exactly the same just 1/4 the price.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

digitalis said:


> Otherwise known as Pear Cider aka Perry! Exactly the same just 1/4 the price.


Is Lambrini really pear cider? I thought it was like fizzy wine.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Lambrini is a birds drink right? I used to always drink it as a student and think that's why I never had sex


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

drink ^ it's seems to be mentioned everywhere I go just to rub it in :lol:

would love a few sambucas, vodkas, jaggerbombs and skittlebombs this weekend but ain't happening.

on the subject of Viagra only tried it a couple times out of curiousity - gave me a sore head the next morning....and no not that head....................well actually it did a bit - raw


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Is Lambrini really pear cider? I thought it was like fizzy wine.


pmsl, i thought it was cheap fizzy wine aswell


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Edinburgh said:


> drink ^ it's seems to be mentioned everywhere I go just to rub it in :lol:
> 
> would love a few sambucas, vodkas, jaggerbombs and skittlebombs this weekend but ain't happening.
> 
> on the subject of Viagra only tried it a couple times out of curiousity - gave me a sore head the next morning....and no not that head....................well actually it did a bit - raw


Have you still not wet that baby's head??

And who said anything about Viagra?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Kopperberg pear cider is far superior to Lambrini. I wouldn't give that to a homeless person.





> Kopparberg "pear cider" is in fact not a perry or a cider - it is made of pear wine diluted with water and with sweeteners added, so it should really be called a 'pear wine spritzer'.




Toodles!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Is Lambrini really pear cider? I thought it was like fizzy wine.


It's Perry. Pear cider. Albeit badly flavoured. Google it all shall be revealed.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

chilisi said:


> That's one of the biggest "welsh" misconceptions, except for Sheep shagging.
> 
> I thought the same being from London, I couldn't have been more wrong about the weather!
> 
> In the Valleys and breacon is another story though.


Bollox, we all know you shag sheep, just the Welsh accent.. Something about it screams...bbaaa


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Have you still not wet that baby's head??
> 
> And who said anything about Viagra?


sorry I was just reading a BSI Viagra thread - got mixed up, i'm tired didn't realise how much looking after a little one can take it out of you.

still not wetted the baby's head yet


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

digitalis said:


> It's Perry. Pear cider. Albeit badly flavoured. Google it all shall be revealed.


Yeah I've googled. I've never had it. I'm more of a vodka drinker.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I've googled. I've never had it. I'm more of a vodka drinker.


Have you tried Ciroc Vodka? Or Belvedere..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Edinburgh said:


> sorry I was just reading a BSI Viagra thread - got mixed up, i'm tired didn't realise how much looking after a little one can take it out of you.
> 
> still not wetted the baby's head yet


Knackering isn't it. It'll get better


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Knackering isn't it. It'll get better


yeah just a bit lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Have you tried Ciroc Vodka? Or Belvedere..


No I don't think so. I like Absolut or good old Smirnoff.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I haven't made love to a sheep yet, as I'm English. Give it a few more years and I might take one out for a few Lambrinis.


Holding it down for us English, to be fair I read a few pages back about how classy girls from the valleys are, lol sheep's starting to look quite pretty


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No I don't think so. I like Absolut or good old Smirnoff.


Smirnoff is my choice as well. Bought a bottle of Grey Goose for my Birthday last year, expensive, goes down easy but to be honest I still prefer Smirnoff


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Edinburgh said:


> yeah just a bit lol


Well if you need any tips or advice, Auntie Jojo is always here to help


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Well if you need any tips or advice, Auntie Jojo is always here to help


you know your gonna be stuck with that title for life now eh


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Edinburgh said:


> you know your gonna be stuck with that title for life now eh


Haha well I have 11 nieces and nephews so I'm already stuck with it.


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:



> Haha well I have 11 nieces and nephews so I'm already stuck with it.


Blimey I hope you have more than one sibling


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I trained there for a few years. Pretty good gym I think. Martin, sue and steve still run it? I moved nearer the seafront so the PH is only walking distance, so go there now.
> 
> Ill be looking at Kate's gym myself. Looks massive inside with loads of good kit.
> 
> Wales strongest man looks good also, which is being held there this weekend.


Yeah Martin and sue are running it in steve's absence, he's still in prison! The ph is where Kate is now isn't it and my friend Stephen does a lot of classes there. Yeah her gym looks awesome to be fair. Think I read the dumbbells go up to 75kg not that I'll use those ones and they have a powerlifting platform. Plus when you're on any cardio machines the whole room will see your heart rate on the screens so it sort of gives you an incentive to work hard!

Do me a favour, I'm from danygraig, will you explain to the knob head that it's not the valleys and I'm not a valley girl.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Yeah exactly. The Dodo (Raphus cucullatus) is an extinct flightless bird that was endemic to the island of Mauritius, east of Madagascar in the Indian Ocean. Its closest genetic relative was the also extinct Rodrigues Solitaire, the two forming the subfamily Raphinae of the family of pigeons and doves. The closest living relative of the Dodo is the Nicobar Pigeon. A white Dodo was once incorrectly thought to have existed on the nearby island of Réunion.


This is why you dont get laid...


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> I'd happily post pics of my boobs I don't care about them but you're damned if you do. People kick up a stink! But actually I don't even care!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Haha well I have 11 nieces and nephews so I'm already stuck with it.


are you a traveller?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

I used to post quite a lot on ukm. Until a members girlfriend kept hacking his account and giving me all kinds of abuse, also threatened to come down to the gym and beat me up  haha, so I blocked him/her then she must have searched for me for days on Facebook and harassed me on there too. Jealous old trout.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> That's the thing though, why care if people get the wrong idea? People that know me on here (as much as you can know anybody on the internet), know that I have a boyfriend but that I also enjoy a bit of banter.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not one to be getting my baps out, I'll leave that to Beefy but I don't see why we shouldn't be able to have a bit of flirty banter without being labelled.


I dont see why not either but sometimes getting the wrong idea can end up with things getting very nasty. It's a forum, yes but it's still real people who do stupid things. I'm not saying people will get the wrong idea about you but some might. Having a boyfriend/girlfriend means nothing to some people.....I'm sure it does to you but there are some who will test the boundaries.....

Only reason you don't see me being flirtier on here is I don't know anyone anymore....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I've googled. I've never had it. I'm more of a vodka drinker.


Yea me too Jo, I drink it with diet caffeine free coke - doesn't keep me awake that way.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> I used to post quite a lot on ukm. Until a members girlfriend kept hacking his account and giving me all kinds of abuse, also threatened to come down to the gym and beat me up  haha, so I blocked him/her then she must have searched for me for days on Facebook and harassed me on there too. Jealous old trout.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Ooh that's not nice. Has she stopped now?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Ooh that's not nice. Has she stopped now?


Yes haven't heard from her in a while. I made a big mistake of mentioning it to my mother, who then found her on Facebook and sent her a message  not sure what was said but haven't had any problems since, I figured she'd find out sooner or later from one of my siblings otherwise I would never have told her, she has a zero tolerance approach to anything like that especially if it involves her children! I was slightly embarrassed as I'm big and ugly enough to fight my own battles but hey ho.

I reported the pm's I got but think their still a member so she could well be reading this now lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Yes haven't heard from her in a while. I made a big mistake of mentioning it to my mother, who then found her on Facebook and sent her a message  not sure what was said but haven't had any problems since, I figured she'd find out sooner or later from one of my siblings otherwise I would never have told her, she has a zero tolerance approach to anything like that especially if it involves her children! I was slightly embarrassed as I'm big and ugly enough to fight my own battles but hey ho.
> 
> I reported the pm's I got but think their still a member so she could well be reading this now lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Haha good old Mum 

It's great that you're posting again. Your competition photos are a real inspiration to other ladies, especially as you're a mum.

Girl power!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Haha good old Mum
> 
> It's great that you're posting again. Your competition photos are a real inspiration to other ladies, especially as you're a mum.
> 
> Girl power!


Thank you hun  I really appreciate it


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Yes haven't heard from her in a while. I made a big mistake of mentioning it to my mother, who then found her on Facebook and sent her a message  not sure what was said but haven't had any problems since, I figured she'd find out sooner or later from one of my siblings otherwise I would never have told her, she has a zero tolerance approach to anything like that especially if it involves her children! I was slightly embarrassed as I'm big and ugly enough to fight my own battles but hey ho.
> 
> I reported the pm's I got but think their still a member so she could well be reading this now lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Maybe she fancied you lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Is Sugarmama your business - some fantastic cakes on there, almost a shame to eat them!

What sort of training do you do to be able to hold some of the poses (or whatever they're called), where you support you body at 90 degrees?

Your arm strength must be immense!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

VanillaFace said:


> Yes haven't heard from her in a while. I made a big mistake of mentioning it to my mother, who then found her on Facebook and sent her a message  not sure what was said but haven't had any problems since, I figured she'd find out sooner or later from one of my siblings otherwise I would never have told her, she has a zero tolerance approach to anything like that especially if it involves her children! I was slightly embarrassed as I'm big and ugly enough to fight my own battles but hey ho.
> 
> I reported the pm's I got but think their still a member so she could well be reading this now lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Oh she sounds a charm..what did the boyfriend think? Ie the one that was being hacked?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Is Sugarmama your business - some fantastic cakes on there, almost a shame to eat them!
> 
> What sort of training do you do to be able to hold some of the poses (or whatever they're called), where you support you body at 90 degrees?
> 
> Your arm strength must be immense!!


You stalking me too lol?



Beklet said:


> Oh she sounds a charm..what did the boyfriend think? Ie the one that was being hacked?


I'm not sure if he's fully aware tbh, I mean she sent me messages pretending to be him too, I could tell because there was a bit a language different, her spelling was abysmal lol so I don't no what whether he knows and isn't saying anything or whether he's actually a complete [email protected] too lol

Forgive my spelling mistakes, just home from nightshift so all grammar and punctuation has gone out the window lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

....theres a lot of girls in this thread....but only one Lady...lmao


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@VanillaFace

No, I just looked at your homepage which is directly linked on your profile. :surrender:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ....theres a lot of girls in this thread....but only one Lady...lmao


Some Alpha Female shizzle up in the hiiiiissshousseee!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

latblaster said:


> @VanillaFace
> 
> No, I just looked at your homepage which is directly linked on your profile. :surrender:


On ukm? I'm confused! Oh sh1t I see whats happened!! I updated my Tapatalk today but used my Facebook login to sign into ukm it must share all the stuff. Feck sake lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> ....theres a lot of girls in this thread....but only one Lady...lmao


Sounds kinky


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

digitalis said:


> Some Alpha Female shizzle up in the hiiiiissshousseee!


step back sista cause I put the A in alpha


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

VanillaFace said:


> On ukm? I'm confused! Oh sh1t I see whats happened!! I updated my Tapatalk today but used my Facebook login to sign into ukm it must share all the stuff. Feck sake lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Apology accepted...oh no there wasn't one. lol.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Sounds kinky


well my you're easily turned on lol


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Interests:

Baking, pole, gym


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

digitalis said:


> Some Alpha Female shizzle up in the hiiiiissshousseee!


That's what I was thinking lol !

I'm intimidated :whistling: best leave pronto!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Edinburgh said:


> That's what I was thinking lol !
> 
> I'm intimidated :whistling: best leave pronto!


Surely that's been doctored to make his legs shorter. arms longer, head bigger?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> well my you're easily turned on lol


Don't let that fool you, am a stallion


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Don't let that fool you, am a stallion


yea I totes thought that and imagine all the other lads on here are too...pure beasts in every area of life!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Apology accepted...oh no there wasn't one. lol.


Well I didn't know did I lol sorry 

Now how do I take it down? I can't do it on this stupid app.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

please confirm if anyone has upset beefdinner in this thread yet causing her to post semi naked pics? :whistling:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MutantX said:


> please confirm if anyone has upset beefdinner in this thread yet causing her to post semi naked pics? :whistling:


Lolo no she's not feeling rebellious yet


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Well I didn't know did I lol sorry
> 
> Now how do I take it down? I can't do it on this stupid app.
> 
> To answer your questions, no specific training for pole just loads of practice! And work a normal job and do the cakes on the side, was massively difficult when cutting lol


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> Well I didn't know did I lol sorry
> 
> Now how do I take it down? I can't do it on this stupid app.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Those cakes look *thimply fabuuuuuluth.*


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I've only been training for 4 months so I still have a looooong way to go lol.
> 
> Oh and the answer to "when is big too big?" is never!


are u keeping a journal?

is this too big?? haha


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MutantX said:


> please confirm if anyone has upset beefdinner in this thread yet causing her to post semi naked pics? :whistling:


I don't get get upset. I prefer to get amongst it and wind people up. Arguing is something I actually enjoy!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

VanillaFace said:


> Thank you hun  I really appreciate it


Hello  . Love the hair the tatts the pics and the pole!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Is Sugarmama your business - some fantastic cakes on there, almost a shame to eat them!
> 
> What sort of training do you do to be able to hold some of the poses (or whatever they're called), where you support you body at 90 degrees?
> 
> Your arm strength must be immense!!


Lol 'or whatever their called'


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> I don't get get upset. I prefer to get amongst it and wind people up. Arguing is something I actually enjoy!












Lets see if this works :laugh:


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

here come the t!tties! :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol 'or whatever their called'


Sorry, Duchess I ain't got no breedin' like wot u 'aves!!! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> are u keeping a journal?
> 
> is this too big?? haha
> View attachment 125630


No but I've been thinking about it.

Nooo never too big


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Edinburgh said:


> I'm intimidated :whistling: best leave pronto!


omigwwwd! that made me laugh like hell....brilliant....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Sorry, Duchess I ain't got no breedin' like wot u 'aves!!! :lol:


Stop **** licking she will never make u a duke!!!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Are you Scoobs?


are you scoobs?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

kingdale said:


> Scoobs is awesome his posts towards women were so cringeworthy they were hilarious.


scoobs sounds mint


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Edinburgh said:


> here come the t!tties! :lol:


As requested!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

My god that's disgusting lol!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> As requested! [Picture removed for health and safety reasons]


For Feck's sake Beefy, I now need some mind bleach!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> As requested!
> View attachment 125641


Cut is going well


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

They looks bloody Painfull owwwowoch


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> As requested!
> View attachment 125641


we warned you against that dreamer bulk


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Only three regular poster ladies on here. The powder room must be dead as a dodo.


Dont let them have you fooled, I bet theres gash and tits all over the shop


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Freeby0 said:


> This is why you dont get laid...


It's from wikipedia u dodo.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

digitalis said:


> View attachment 125642


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> It's from wikipedia u dodo.


what he means is people who quote from wikipedia dont get laid you dodo


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> what he means is people who quote from wikipedia dont get laid you dodo


It wasn't to be taken seriously you dodo. Loada miserable people on here today chill out. Facist!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> It wasn't to be taken seriously you dodo. Loada miserable people on here today chill out. Facist!


hey, dont shoot the messenger you massive dodo


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Where did dodos enter the conversation and whhhhgy


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Where did dodos enter the conversation and whhhhgy


somebody spelt dildo wrong


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> No but I've been thinking about it.
> 
> Nooo never too big


get 1 done i ant done 1 yet but should,haha u do like em big!!!!:laugh:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

are girls from the Valleys really like them girls from the show 'the valleys'...females cant seriously be that fooking sluty and irritating


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> Yes haven't heard from her in a while. I made a big mistake of mentioning it to my mother, who then found her on Facebook and sent her a message  not sure what was said but haven't had any problems since, I figured she'd find out sooner or later from one of my siblings otherwise I would never have told her, she has a zero tolerance approach to anything like that especially if it involves her children! I was slightly embarrassed as I'm big and ugly enough to fight my own battles but hey ho.
> 
> I reported the pm's I got but think their still a member so she could well be reading this now lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Who


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

barsnack said:


> are girls from the Valleys really like them girls from the show 'the valleys'...females cant seriously be that fooking sluty and irritating


The girls on the show "the valleys" aren't all from the valleys. Nicole is from Swansea which is a city. Lateysha is from port Talbot which is a large town, Carley is from caerphilly which is a town, Natalee and Jenna are valley girls because they are from pontypridd and tonyrefail which are both close to the Rhondda. I've never been to any valleys but have met valley girls and they are a different breed to town and city girls. They generally sound more common but that's not always the case.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> The girls on the show "the valleys" aren't all from the valleys. Nicole is from Swansea which is a city. Lateysha is from port Talbot which is a large town, Carley is from caerphilly which is a town, Natalee and Jenna are valley girls because they are from pontypridd and tonyrefail which are both close to the Rhondda. I've never been to any valleys but have met valley girls and they are a different brews to town and city girls. They generally sound more common but that's not always the case.


thanks for the geography lesson Beefy


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

barsnack said:


> thanks for the geography lesson Beefy


You are most welcome cheeky pie.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> ....theres a lot of girls in this thread....but only one Lady...lmao


There could only ever be one lady when the lovelee ones about 

How are ya not seen you on much lately, could of just missed you though I guess


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

The L Man said:


> It's from wikipedia u dodo.


No just the fact that you thought it would be funny to go out of you way and do that you dodo.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Who


Oooh can't say! Wouldn't want Milky punishing me lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> But you've gained me so that makes up for it


Cannot disagree with that.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> As requested!


is it human?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Edinburgh said:


> is it human?


I think it may have recently eaten one if that counts.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Edinburgh said:


> is it human?


This ur type @ Edinburgh??


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> This ur type @ Edinburgh??


Yes most definitely my type.........the type I'd like to avoid


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Pretty!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> View attachment 125752
> 
> 
> Pretty!


Your facial double came into my gym tonight proper double take! But a long way from Wales!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Good PUA skills!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Just checking for more fat slag pics......gotta keep the [email protected] bank topped up


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> View attachment 125752
> 
> 
> Pretty!


And I thought my girls nails were bad


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> And I thought my girls nails were bad


Just bored earlier!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> View attachment 125752
> 
> 
> Pretty!


You need to lift more!!! You've not got enough callouss

;D


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> View attachment 125752
> 
> 
> Pretty!


They're look great embedded In my a55 cheeks


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> You need to lift more!!! You've not got enough callouss
> 
> ;D


They are on my right hand!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> They are on my right hand!
> 
> View attachment 125774


Do you only lift with one hand super woman???


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Do you only lift with one hand super woman???


I was in the process of filing them with an emery board and had put cream on them and smoothed them out with my airbrush app! If I'd know people appreciated the callous I woulda left them in the pic!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> There could only ever be one lady when the lovelee ones about
> 
> How are ya not seen you on much lately, could of just missed you though I guess


I been busy in me other life departments...it's all go..whirl of holidays..walking and high demand...yeowww


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Just bored earlier!


Was only messin wit ya beefy


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> View attachment 125752
> 
> 
> Pretty!


not bad beefy ..why don't you go do some nail training?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> not bad beefy ..why don't you go do some nail training?


 Nah, would have to learn how to file nails properly and cuticle care and all that jazz. My younger sister did nails when she was doing her Beauty therapy in college but she's doing theatrical make up and prosthetics now instead. Lil sis on Halloween!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Nah, would have to learn how to file nails properly and cuticle care and all that jazz. My younger sister did nails when she was doing her Beauty therapy in college but she's doing theatrical make up and prosthetics now instead. Lil sis on Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 125797


looks class!!!!!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I rip my calluses off and throw them in the bin as I hear a thud as it hits the bottom of the bin.

callus below the middle finger are great at ripping half off so its pointing upwards, it's like a blade :lol: often scrape the g/f's back with it if I get the chance (with an elbow to me in the ribs in return though) :whistling:


----------

